# Lavender Blush?



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, so I am on a lavender kick! I got my LW, my Ever So Rich and have been digging through my piggies and e/s as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have come to realise that I dont own a lavender blush and I think I want one! Any recs??


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 11, 2009)

If it doesn't have to be MAC, Clinique iced lotus.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

I want one too...The new MSf is suppossed to have Lavender in it...But not seeing it from the swatches! 

I swatched Grand Duo today and it was a little lavender on me....


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If it doesn't have to be MAC, Clinique iced lotus._

 

 Ty~!!! Def doesnt have to be mac, I will have to look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit - just looked and its a little too pink for what I am looking for


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that the MUFE e/s can be used as blushes as well?

I would think that they would have a lavender in their colour line up!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 11, 2009)

Stark Naked shows up Lavender on me


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL!! Stark Naked is very pink on me, Lavender Whip also goes pink :|


Thank-you Jen! I will have to have a look - in the meantime I googled this up - AU based company - anyone know anything about them? They have two lavenders in their blush line - cream based and shimmer.

Masquerade Cosmetics - Products - Cheeks


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Stark is very pink on me too....But I love it....What about a pigment?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Mark Kay is not high on my list...But this color is prettyyyy ...called Lilac http://i22.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/26/d2/5eaf_1.JPG

This gloMinerals looks nice too...Lilac Silk http://www.mosions.com/glominerals/130721.jpg


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I can't say its totally lavender like Lavender Whip in the tube. Heck no! But its more plummy than pink on me. Is what I meant to say. 

Try Violet pigment? lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 11, 2009)

hmmm...I wanna know the answer to this too. Nars Sin looks plummy on me, it's not really lavender but it's the closest to a purple blush I have


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Stark Naked shows up Lavender on me_

 
True Romantic BPB has more of a cool toned base on me than Stark Naked, that may be worth a look...

if you're looking at pigments, what about Lovely Lily or Viz a Violet?


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 11, 2009)

helium pigment. its not really lavender as such, but it has hints of purpley in it.. when i wear it anyway


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the piggies - just looking for something a little less frosty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The frosty piggies tend to shine a lot on me and it isnt flattering for me


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

Loving this thread, I looove lavenders/lilacs/plums on the cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I second MrsMay! MUFE eyeshadows for blush, the shadows/blushes are interchangeable. 

MUFE has a great selection of purple fam shadows, these are swatches from Media Makeup.

Lavender






Periwinkle Blue






Lilac






Star Mauve






Greyish Lavender






Lilac






Pink Mauve






etc.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 11, 2009)

MAC:

Brit Wit creme blush
Coygirl blusher
Dirty Plum (pro)
Gentle mineralize blush

Or maybe you can use the lipsticks as a creme blusher?


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 12, 2009)

Laura Mercier Opera is lavender - it's being discontinued for her new formula, though, so it's out of stock in some places already.  Should still be at the LM website, though - it was on Monday.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 16, 2009)

MUFE ~ Powder Blush ~ Lavender #9 (matte)

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...ee0af2b93e.jpg

Looks like LW!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

oh OH - thats looks like it must come to live with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its EXACTLY what I was looking for!!! :bowsdown:


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 16, 2009)

on illamasqua's site they have a purple/lavender blush. although their swatches aren't real pictures, they're just colour blocks, so its hard to say whether it actually comes out like the pics haha


----------



## kariii (Mar 16, 2009)

coygirl blush


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

X-Rocks from Neo Sci-Fi or Flirt & Tease look like that on me


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^They do?? Not on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want something a little more blue.... that MUFE blush looks exactly what what I was wanting so I have asked a beautiful lady for a CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise for the time being I think I might take Dirty Plums Advice and use my lippie as a blush creme and see how that goes.... you know it enever really occured to me to use my lippies.... my god - I have now over 80 "extra" blushes at my disposal.... ROFL!!


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 16, 2009)

GlamYOURUs;154255
 
Try Violet pigment? lol[/quote said:
			
		

>


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm maybe?

and I do have MUFE #9 Blush (3rd one in the palette)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 16, 2009)

I have my eye on Ben Nye's Purple Passion.  And it's only $6-$7.  Yum.


----------



## burnerxo123 (Mar 16, 2009)

theres lovely lily pigment its gorgeous! i loovee it and wear it all the time on my cheeks :]


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2009)

oh, I did try the Gladiola Dame Edna lippie on the face -- it did quite well with a very light pink (Throb - Benefit) on top


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2009)

there was also a pro Lilac Dust which I bought a few years back.. it's a great base mix


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Stark Naked shows up Lavender on me_

 





 YEp.. Stark Naked is a great lavendar on the right skin shade.. love it


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

MUFE 9, FTW


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am def getting the MUFE #9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if these are too big to fit into a MAC blush palette?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I am def getting the MUFE #9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if these are too big to fit into a MAC blush palette?_

 
They're 36mm, smaller than MAC blushes. They fit perfectly into MUFE or Ben Nye Palettes, or the  empty palettes on Yazmo.com  or auralinebeauty.com


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha - thank-you!!! If they are smaller then thats fine - I will put them in the MAC palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its only a problem if they are bigger


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Haha - thank-you!!! If they are smaller then thats fine - I will put them in the MAC palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its only a problem if they are bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ah, well you'll be Kool & The Gang then... but make sure you use a magnet!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

LOLOL!! 

I always do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I depot all my NARS as well and put magnets on them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate having lots of compacts lying about, I can't find anything as it is now...LOL!


----------

